# Punky likes her new cat bed



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Punky is a super looking cat! I love the bed! Can you tell us the dimensions, where you purchased etc. I haven't seen any like that in this part of the world.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

The bed was a great find! It's super soft, almost fleece like. I bought it at Meijer which is a store very much like Wal-Mart except it's only in the Midwest right now. It's 19x19 inches, machine washable, and regular price was $8.99. (I also think it's supposed to be a dog bed. :wink: ) The tag says it's made by a company called "40 winks designs" but I couldn't find anything on the net about them.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow -- that's PLUSH!! The bed, I mean......well, OK, the cat, too!!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Awww Punky sleeps so cute! I love when they do that.


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Padunk said:


> It's 19x19 inches, machine washable, and regular price was $8.99. (I also think it's supposed to be a dog bed. :wink: )


CUTE PIC!!  

I just bought a bed for my guys that is supposed to be a dog bed. My cats' arses are too big for most cat beds! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is hiding from you, ha, ha, ha! :lol:


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

my cat never likes his beds... he either sleeps in mine, or on top of the couch.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That's cute how she's sleeping. I like the bed too


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Punky looks so comfy!

I think I saw that bed in a magazine........Drs. Foster & Smith? 

Her fur is so shiny. What's her beauty secret?


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

I've seen those at PetSmart as well....perhaps I should get one for Milan (although she likes my queen bed and my lay-z-boy recliner)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Tonkmom64 said:


> Punky looks so comfy!
> 
> I think I saw that bed in a magazine........Drs. Foster & Smith?
> 
> Her fur is so shiny. What's her beauty secret?


Bingo! Here it is on the Drs. Foster and Smith web site.

Punky's beauty secrets are just that... secrets. :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice bed - cute cat, too!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Malcolm and Ophie are jealous!!

Punky looks so sweet, all nice and snuggly!


----------

